# wifi access for desktop box



## dvl@ (May 7, 2013)

I have a desktop box that I'm bringing to BSDCan.

Any recommendations on something easy / reliable?  I ask because this jail server will be accepting incoming ssh connection during the Bacula tutorial.


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2013)

A WRT54 with port forwarding, connected to the desktop by Ethernet...


----------



## dvl@ (May 8, 2013)

Good idea.

I found out using the WAP I had local...  It's working now. I bought this thing for $18 at AsiaBSDCon.  It's pretty nifty.

Thank you


----------

